# Drill press table with fence



## hurricane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey all , just thought i would show you my very first attempt at woodworking, i think it turned out not bad for a 1st time,
Man what a nice relaxing hobbie this is, i was introduced to woodworking threw my father in law and i just love it.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice looking table and fence Hurricane. I like it!


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice looking bench top rig there.

Now comes the fun in making jigs and fixtures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job, that'll come in handy for sure. Thanks for posting it.
Ken


----------

